#ubuntu-dz 2011-04-06
<warcry_dz> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-02
 * Tux-Tn se demande pourquoi il y a 2 lubotu3
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-03
<Slown> Salut
<Siphax> ...........
<Slown> Siphax ?
<Siphax> Slown
<Slown> xD
<Siphax> ça va
<Slown> très bien et toi ?
<Siphax> comme si et comme sa
<Slown> profite des moments de joie
<Siphax> avec bouteflika
<Siphax> et khaleda toumi
<Slown> pas de politique l'ami
<Slown> alors réunion mardi prochain
<Siphax> ...............
<Slown> vous n'êtes pas nombreux
<Slown> il *faut recruter :D
<Siphax> a bon
<Slown> ahh oui
<Siphax> je mon fou
<Slown> il est où notre ami OIX ?
<Siphax> chez lui
<Slown> t'es un vrai rigolo toi xD
<Slown> on va bien s'entendre
<Siphax> inux.slashdot.org/story/12/04/03/193222/microsoft-counted-as-key-linux-contributor?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<Siphax> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/04/03/193222/microsoft-counted-as-key-linux-contributor?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<Siphax> microsoft mieux classe que canonical
<Siphax> dans la contribution de code pour linux depuis 2008
<Slown> vu que linux est à 1% sur le marché des desktops
<Slown> je vois pas une concurrence...
<Siphax> et sur le marche de serveur mecrosft 1%
<Slown> oui le marché des serveurs ça nous ne concerne pas
<Siphax> plains de troj et de spam
<Slown> nous notre but c'est de convertir le max de personnes au libre
<Siphax> ou libre ou a l'islam
<Slown> c'est comme tu veux :D
<Siphax> tu es sur quels distribution 
<Slown> plusieurs
<Slown> debian, archlinux
<Slown> et freebsd
<Siphax> waw
<Siphax> arch linux
<Slown> et toi ?
<Slown> kabyle, non ?
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> tadmait
<Slown> belle région
<Slown> je suis kabyle aussi
<Siphax> merci
<Siphax> d'ou
<Slown> ain el hammam
<Siphax> oix ma parler de toi
<Slown> ah bon ?
<Slown> du bien j'espère :p
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> c'est a DBK
<Slown> DBK ?
<Siphax> Draâ ben khadaa
<Slown> t'es lycéen ?
<Siphax> non
<Slown> tu fais quoi dans la vie ?
<Siphax> des études en téléchargemets dans le web
<Siphax> tous les films et les musique
<Slown> ah bon ?
<Siphax> BTS en Téléchargements
<Slown> haha, t'es major de promo on dirait
<Siphax> nchallah cette année
<Slown> bien
<Slown> content de t'avoir parler l'ami 
<Slown> bonne nuit 
<Slown> que la force soit avec toi
<Siphax> merci
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-04
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yVpbFMhOAwE#!
<Siphax> http://storage.pardot.com/6342/48856/lf_who_writes_linux_2012.pdf
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-01
<shel3over> foooooooooooood
<shel3over> talk talk :3 don't worry :D
<shel3over> go out mr logger :D lubotu3
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-02
<shel3over> Off, give voice :p plz
 * shel3over apt-get girlfriend 
 * shel3over jmp
<shel3over> hi proby megabraker teolemon elacheche_anis  Off
<megabraker> hi
<proby> hi
<shel3over> ooooh wa akhiran :p
<shel3over> kayen 3ibad real fi hadi channel :p
<megabraker> shel3over , whats up :p
<shel3over> megabraker, el vide :p
<megabraker> same here
<shel3over> Off,  ma 7abch ymadelna vioce :p
<megabraker> this is why he is named off xD
<shel3over> mmmdr nice one :p
<elacheche_anis> hey guys
<shel3over> hi elacheche_anis
<shel3over> oooh ppl on ubuntu-dz :D
<proby> ahla anis
<shel3over> :where is our algerians geeks :D
<proby> not sure if ubuntu is geek :S
<shel3over> proby, nice one
<shel3over> Off, we need voice :D
<proby> :p
<proby> shel3over , how old are you ?
<shel3over> 23ans :'(
<shel3over> proby, do u think im a kid :@
<shel3over> :p
<proby> :p am 21
<proby> xD
<shel3over> nice proby
<shel3over> from ?
<shel3over> i'm from usthb :p
<shel3over> openminds club
<proby> tunisia :p noclub
<shel3over> welcome bro :)
<shel3over> tn is more developed in IT then dz :'(
<proby> thanks , usthb is a sort of university ?
<shel3over> university :p
<proby> nice :)
<shel3over> Université des Sciences et de la Technologie HOUARI BOUMEDIENE
<proby> i think dz is a kind mysterious :p
<shel3over> hh yes it is :D
<proby> :D
<shel3over> proby,  u know Off  ?
<proby> i had a chance one and red a Algerian  writer's book , it was nice
<proby> Off seems to be dead , no i don't
<shel3over> what r u doing here :p !
<proby> just trying to enter arabic *nix channels :p
<shel3over> mmmmdr
<shel3over>  #arabpwn is a nice place (y)
<proby> emmm seems interesting !
<shel3over> yep :)
<shel3over> http://programming-motherfucker.com
<shel3over> mmmdr
<shel3over> epic :p
<proby> yeah
<proby> is it arabic ?
<proby> or just human ?
<proby> shel3over , am seeing the nasa code book :p
<proby> software measurement ...
<shel3over> arabic room ( english )
<shel3over> human and minds r arabic :p
<shel3over> i dont why im op there xD
<shel3over> know*
<proby> :p
<proby> the website is epic
<proby> and yeah they are meaning programming as programming :D
<shel3over> :)
<shel3over> proby, connnection ......
<proby> yeah i had a delay so reconnected :p
<Off> hi there
<shel3over> hi Off
<Off> looks like there are some people alive here
<shel3over> yes Off :)
<Off> i can't stay, i've things to do
<Off> i will be back in a 15 mins
<Off> -a
<shel3over> take your time :)
<Off> thanks
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-03
<shel3over> http://zedshaw.com/essays/programmer_stats.html
<amine> Salam Alaykom
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-04
<shel3over> wa3likom salam :p
#ubuntu-dz 2013-04-06
<shel3over> moh_, Off_ teolemon_ connection problems ? :p
<teolemon_> just moved a lot today
<teolemon_> sorry for the noise
<shel3over> :3
<shel3over> Off, give voice :p
 * shel3over jmp 
